# Kitten daily weight - Can't be right?



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

So the kittens are now two days old. I'm weighing them at the same time each day, same scales (which are properly calibrated) and I'm a little confused. Considering there are 6 kittens, some of them seem a bit too big so I'm wondering if its wrong? All started at 113g (4oz) except for 1 who was 85g (3oz), they now range from 125g to 160g?! Wondering if this is right or if i'm thinking correctly this is a bit strange..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it could be right. Three of Lola's current litter put on 20g or more in their second day, then it settled down.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh good! Thanks for the reassurance, I was a bit worried I'd screwed up somewhere  x I'm currently helping mum by bottle feeding the smallest one as he seems to be struggling a bit so i hope he'll continue to thrive too!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would steer clear of bottle feeding right now. He needs to suckle as he needs her colostrum, plus it's easy to feed too fast and/or in the wrong position and have milk go into the kitten's lungs. 

You are keeping check on their weights with accurate scales, loosing a little weight in the first day or two can happen (it can for human babies as well), if it's big and/or continued then topping up is needed. Plenty of cats raise a litter of 6 (or more!) no problems. 

Do keep a close eye on the mother as larger litters can cause damage that leads to mastitis which is in my view an emergency. Check her 'milk bar' every day to see it's OK, no reddening or swelling. I think it's hard to detect heat as Lola's milk bar normally feels warm. Also keep an eye on her general well-being in the first week or so after delivery. Post-partum infections aren't common but they do occur. One sign she isn't well is if all her kittens stop gaining weight, or are only gaining a tiny amount. Once feeding is established 10g or more, most days, is normal.

Feed mum as much good-quality as she will eat, wet for preference. Butchers is grain-free, easy to come by and has a high moisture content.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks for your advice  I'll steer clear of bottle feeding the little guy for now and keep an eye. 

Mum is doing well so far, I'm keeping an eye on her teats which look okay so far but you're right, she is very warm as it is so its difficult to tell and with her eating, shes actually having butchers tins (at least 3 per day) and she sures lets us know when shes in need of more!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Of course other people might disagree with my advice! However since mum is eating well hopefully the little'un will start to gain overnight. If not that would be when I'd consider a bottle as well, but if you fill a kitten up with a bottle it won't suckle, and I think it can become a lazy suckler as it doesn't have to work much with a bottle compared to her nipples.

If she came from a shelter I'm astounded they didn't neuter her first, if you simply took her in I'm not in the least surprised she was pregnant.

Hope all goes well, keep us posted. Photos. Did anyone mention photos?


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I took her in when I found her on a selling page on Facebook as her owner is pregnant ad felt sorry for her, she's such a pretty little cat. Starting to wonder though if they knew she was pregnant hence the rush to get rid of her, poor girl. 

If you'd like to see pictures take a look at my other thread, my new addition and her new additions too  x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they knew she was, or might be pregnant. Better go check the photos! BTW how is the wee one doing?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Like OS has said , over the next few weeks you will notice thier weight gains go up and down , 10g per day is a guideline some will put on only a few gram and other will go over the guideline 

We currently have two litters here the smallest was born at 55g , he only gained 3/4g per day for the first few weeks , 450g at 5 weeks old now ... Apart from a couple of tops ups. Left him with mum 

My other litter is totally different the biggest was 118g born now at 4 weeks he is 780g the others are not far behind 

As long as they are gaining I wouldn't worry and leave them to it , good food and water for mum , jobs a good one


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't expect a 55g kitten to put on 10g per day, but a 90g kitten mostly will.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry that was very terse as I sent it using my tablet.

For a 55g kitten, 10g is about 18% of it's body weight. For an 80g kitten it's 12.5% and that seems to be achievable going on my figures from several litters.

Fingers crossed your small kitten starts gaining today.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Little one has gained 20g so is now at 145g give or take  all babies have gained at least 10g in 24 hours x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Did anyone mention photos?


Photos in this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/371353-new-addition-her-new-additions-too.html

Glad they're all doing well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Photos in this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/371353-new-addition-her-new-additions-too.html
> 
> Glad they're all doing well.


Those latest photos are 2 days old! Also glad they are doing well, her milk seems to have come in with a vengance.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Just taken some new ones, will be up in a little while  x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sorry that was very terse as I sent it using my tablet.
> 
> For a 55g kitten, 10g is about 18% of it's body weight. For an 80g kitten it's 12.5% and that seems to be achievable going on my figures from several litters.
> 
> Fingers crossed your small kitten starts gaining today.


Me neither, small bellies so cannot take alot in. I just think everyone harps on about the 10g and when kittens don't achieve that everyday ppl panic and jump in ... I have had big birth weights and gains of 4 -7g and massive gains of 30g plus ..


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

All babies except the little struggler have hit at least 200g! Struggler is 185 but has now doubled his birth weight


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> All babies except the little struggler have hit at least 200g! Struggler is 185 but has now doubled his birth weight


He's doing fine.

10g is an easy number to remember, unlike it's equivalent in ounces - 0.35274! I know weight gain comes and goes a bit, with my own kittens (pedigree Oriental) they nearly always do over 10g / day, so mostly I'd expect moggies to gain that much as well.

However I don't know how much data there is on this, and it would need the eventual outcome as that might make it clear when the data points to a problem with the kitten, the mother, or if everything was OK.

If I had a lot more time than I do a website that lets people upload data and presents it would be very useful. Data would have to include breed and age in days as well.

<edit>
PS working in grams saves having to worry about decimal points.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats a very good point OS about smaller kittens weight gains being possibly less but working it out as a percentage of the bodyweight - I am expecting my first Devon Rex litter in a few days, the only experience I have previously is with BSH which were al born 120gr and over - this time I am expecting between 60-80gr so it makes a lot of sense the weight gain will be less although the percentage weight gain should be similar - you may have just saved me a lot of unnecessary worry


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've found that the actual weight gain per day stays fairly constant for 3-4 weeks, so as a percentage it keeps going down.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's is a good point , different breeds have different rates of growth, It's a Shame you don't have the time to do a website or even a sticky on here showing the average weight gain for kittens for different birth weights


----------

